# Smoking a ham



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I've gotten some good advice here in the past for smoking different meats. Has anyone smoked a ham before? Any tips? I'm doing one for Mother's day. All the things I've read is to buy the pre cooked and spray w/pineapple juice. I have an electric smoker. Also what wood chips seem to be the best. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I always twice-smoke my hams. I buy the circle-cut hams at Costco. A few ideas:

• Place ham cut-side down in a pan. Put a cup of water in the pan. You want to dry the ham out (since these are water-cured), but not make them dry. Make sense?
• Smoke with corn cobs, soak a few and throw them on the coals along with a couple chunks of hickory.
• Smoke at 200 - 225 to an internal temp of 150 or so. DO NOT oversmoke or it will dry out too much. All you're really doing is adding a layer of flavor, heating it up, and improving the texture.

You can eat it like that, or to wow it up a few notches, make it a honey-glazed ham:

Mix the following:
• 1 cup sugar
• 1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
• 1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
• 1/4 teaspoon ground clove
• 1/4 teaspoon paprika
• dash ground ginger
• dash ground allspice 

Sprinkle this mixture over the ham, and melt with a blow torch (like when making crème brulee) to caramelize the sugar. Move the flame so the sugar bubbles and browns, but doesn’t burn.

Enjoy!


----------

